# Problema con el raton

## pedraku

Hola tengo un problema al arrancar el entorno grafico instale gnome-light, el raton no me funciona el cursor no se mueve ni ningun boton hace nada 

la configurqcion de mi xorg.conf es esta:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 275.09.07  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-03.nvidia.com)  Wed Jun  8 14:38:32 PDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option  "AllowEmptyInput"       "on"

EndSection

```

he estado probando varias cosas y buscando pero no encuentro la solucion.

----------

## opotonil

Ese tipo de configuracion no se si continua siendo valido para las actuales versiones de Xorg (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml).

¿Tienes instalado "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev"? Si modificaste el "/etc/make.conf" como te indique en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882745.html y despues hiciste el "emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world" se te tendria que haber instalado junto con el "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers".

Salu2.

----------

## el_Salmon

Yo tambien tuve un problema recientemente y lo solucione recompilando los drivers de "x11-drivers/xf86-input-*". Creo que con recompilar "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev" es suficiente.

----------

